# Evo X FQ 330 SST



## Lewis_ (Jun 29, 2013)

Basically I sold my Renault sport 200 clio to my brother and at the weekend picked up this absolute machine, took me quite along time for one to come round in this colour that I really wanted, well worth the wait!

What is it?

2010 Mitsubishi Evolution FQ 330 SST so its basically got the HKS upgrades and the HKS exhaust system and also benefits from having a semi auto box which is savage! 0-60 in 4.4 secs!

Method..

1) Wheels were washed using Muc-Off ubershine which lifted the dirt however there was a lot of ingrained brake dust in the alloys

2) Autofinesse Iron out was used to remove the brake dust agitating using a valet pro chemical resistant brush and a small piece of scourer to tackle the inside of the rim

3) Body was washed using Autofinesse Lather and then rinsed and then the body was dried using a megs drying towel

4) The body was then tackled using megs clay and detailing spray for the lubrication, this pulled out tonnes of crap out of the paintwork leaving a lovely mirror finish

5) Autofinesse Tripple was used to hand polish all the body work

6) I then applied 2 coats of Autofinesse tough coat and then finished off with a nice thin layer of Autofinesse Illusion to finish it off

7) glass was cleaned with Autoglym fast glass

8) I then polished the wheels with Autoglym SRP and put a thin coat of tough coat on them to offer protection to the alloys

9) Tyres dressed using Contour tyre dressing

10) Going to save the engine bay for another day as this needs some attention to look its best!

THANKS FOR TAKING TIME TO LOOK... Heres some photos of the finished article!


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice job, love the colour :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks good. 

A bit step up in performance and costs compared to the Clio.


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

very nice , how quick does the box change ?

Is it brutal quick ? been looking at these recently , cant make up my mind !


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

Used to work in a Mitsubishi dealer don't think I ever seen a blue evo before, the colour looks really good


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome motor mate. That's the colour I'd choose as well.


----------



## Lewis_ (Jun 29, 2013)

cleancar said:


> very nice , how quick does the box change ?
> 
> Is it brutal quick ? been looking at these recently , cant make up my mind !


In full auto it's pretty rapid just kicks down 2 gears or so and takes off! The paddles are also great and let's you shift really quickly! Really recommend it!:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Lovely


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice motor


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

what a great looking car and imo the best colour looks a very tidy job you done on the clean up


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunning colour well worth the wait. Nice work, looking cracking in the sun. 

Best to clay the car when it's wet by the way. Bit more lubrication. Nice work though, looking forward to any more pics you post especially the engine bay.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Very nice:thumb:

Looking good.

Chris.


----------



## Lewis_ (Jun 29, 2013)

Gave the interior a quick hoover and steam clean today and also tackled the engine bay with the steamer and shifted alot of grime and dressed the black plastics with some autoglym dressing! (Nowhere near perfect yet!)


----------



## joshhatton (Jan 10, 2010)

tidy mate  cant wait to have a spin


----------



## Makalu (May 7, 2013)

What's the MPG and miles per tank like?


----------



## Twenny Benson (Mar 22, 2011)

Lovely motor in a great colour. What are the service intervals on the X?


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Keep the pics coming !


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Any pics of the hks exhaust ? , is it polished stainless ?


----------



## Lewis_ (Jun 29, 2013)

Next time I clean it I will grab you some shots of the HKS exhaust! Yeah its stainless! However the previous owner clearly didn't clean the inside of it often if at all and it was proper messy!


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

My next car, live the evo x. 

I'm looking for a White 360 for next summer. It's going to be a full on garage queen.

So pics please!!


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Love the colour. 
Always wanted one of these.


----------



## Lewis_ (Jun 29, 2013)

Gave it a quick wash yesterday and applied another coat of AF Illusion and then it rained today...


----------



## TheAshman (May 18, 2011)

That's some proper beading porn right there! Absolutely stunning. If funds allowed it i'd have one all day everyday.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Nice ! you cleaned the his exhaust yet ?!


----------



## Lewis_ (Jun 29, 2013)

cleancar said:


> Nice ! you cleaned the his exhaust yet ?!


Not yet! Thats my next job to be cracking on with!


----------



## Lewis_ (Jun 29, 2013)

A few snaps from the engine bay from this afternoon, just a quick clean/polish and dress!









Enjoy


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Lovely car and great work Lewis  Something out X's that's so special; I look after this one and love working on it


























Interesting to hear your comments about the SST box. Not tried one of them yet.


----------



## Lewis_ (Jun 29, 2013)

3dom said:


> Lovely car and great work Lewis  Something out X's that's so special; I look after this one and love working on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! These RS ones are uprated aren't they?


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Like rocking horse poo...........especially when they have a stroked engine, custom ECU and over 500hp


----------



## Lewis_ (Jun 29, 2013)

Just a few shots 3 weeks after I gave it another going over! This is just after a wash and a wipe over with AF finale!











:thumb:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

very nice , have you been on your hands and knees yet to do that HKS exhaust


----------



## Lewis_ (Jun 29, 2013)

Attacked the ends with some autosol.. Comes up pretty good! They just get dirty so bloody quickly!!:wall:


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

What a beast! Lovely beading shots, and the colour is beautiful :thumb: 
Nice to see you keeping on top of it, great work.


----------



## Lewis_ (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks James much appreciated!


----------



## zetec-carl (Jan 18, 2012)

My Mrs has gone for a crazy upgrade like that she was in a 182 Clio cup and now shes behind the wheel of a 08 impreza 330s


----------



## CHRIS1985 (Nov 28, 2013)

very nice job, colour looks fantastic


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

nice car. I want to own one, one day.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I did a black one of these last week and got to drive it. They are bloody rapid.


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

great cars, great colour just watch the gearbox if you mod and go for more power


----------



## Lewis_ (Jun 29, 2013)

I plan on keeping it standard tbh!


----------

